# Conectar repetidor wifi con cable lan



## jorgeruizb10 (Mar 31, 2020)

Buenas, acabo de comprar un repetidor wifi( D- link DAP 1620), mi idea era mejorar la conexión que tengo en la PS4 ya que con 100 mb en casa cuando está conectado algún ordenador más alguna tablet la conexión es muy deficiente. Usando sólo el repetidor la conexión no ha mejorado nada por lo que he pensado en usar un cable lan.
Quería saber si conectando el cable lan al repetidor y a la playstation haría la misma función que un PLC y si me recomendáis hacerlo o devolverlo y comprar un PLC. La cosa es que normalmente los cables lan que vienen con los PLC no creo que me lleguen a conectar los dos sitios, sin embargo si compro un cable sólo de 3-4 metros para el repetidor si que me llega a conectar el repetidor con la play. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2020)

No sé lo que es un PLC...o mejor dicho, si sé pero lo que conozco no tiene nada que ver con tu consulta, así que será otra cosa.



jorgeruizb10 dijo:


> Usando sólo el repetidor la conexión no ha mejorado nada por lo que he pensado en usar un cable lan. Quería saber si conectando el cable lan al repetidor y...


Si con el repetidor no vá, que te hace pensar que conectando un cable UTP *al repetidor* te va a mejorar algo?
El repetidor trabaja vía wifi y el conector RJ-45 es una suerte de "salida", pero si el problema es wifi...el cable no va a mejorar nada. Tirá un cable a la PS4 desde el router donde el ISP te dá internet y listo: problema resuelto.
O configurá el router del ISP para que trabaje en modo AC (el repetidor ya lo acepta) y con un poco de suerte vas a lograr mejor señal.

Mas no se puede decir sin conocer el entorno de redes donde estás sumergido...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2020)

No entiendo nada.

Explica como están conectadas las cosas, wifi, cable, etc.
Me parece que el cuello de botella esa en tu conexión a internet.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 31, 2020)

Si visualizas cómo funciona un repetidor te darás cuenta que la velocidad no puede ser la misma que si te conectas directamente a tu AP.

Cuando se genera un paquete de información desde el "Cliente", se envía al Repetidor y lo recibe, este envía(emite) al Cliente la confirmación que se recibió el paquete de información bien y pasa a "repetirlo"(reenviarlo) al AP, y espera la confirmación de que el paquete enviado por el repetidor fue recibido por el AP sin errores si todo fue bien.

Si no fue recibido por alguno de los integrantes de la cadena de forma correcta, es peticionado para ser enviado nuevamente.

Te imaginarás que no existe la posibilidad de que dicha información viaje a la misma velocidad con un interlocutor en el medio que sin él.

El caso es que las velocidades se ajustan de forma automática a medida que la señales se incrementan ya que hay menos paquetes perdidos o erróneos y reenvíos en la cadena de tráfico. 

Un repetidor sirve cuando la causante de la disminución de la velocidad se debe al nivel de intensidad de señales bajas, no cuando el problema es que no tenes ancho de banda suficiente contratado en tu conexión.  

Para saber si la causante es que debes contratar mas velocidad o cambiar de ISP, conecta mediante cable de red UTP a la PS4 directamente al dispositivo que te distribuye Internet y verifica que no te pase lo mismo que te está pasando ahora.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 1, 2020)

Lo que necesitamos saber es si tu modem de internet es bibanda, (2G,5G)  2,4Ghz, 5,8Ghz


----------

